# REW for iPad



## PlatanSK (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
please can you help us, where to find REW for iPad (iOS)?
We can not find it anywhere on the web and Appstore (for both "REW" and "Room EQ Wizard" searches). :dontknow:
Thank you in advance!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

REW is not available for iOS. It is available for platforms that support Java: Windows, OS X and Linux.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

In addition - do you have the means to connect a measurement mic to the iPad? If not, it isn't of much use to you.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## TigerGenetics (Jun 17, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> In addition - do you have the means to connect a measurement mic to the iPad? If not, it isn't of much use to you.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Just curious, would a Surface tablet work since it runs Windows and utilizes USB?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure.


----------



## Niick (Jan 2, 2015)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> In addition - do you have the means to connect a measurement mic to the iPad? If not, it isn't of much use to you. Regards, Wayne


 yes, the iPad is a wonderful platform for acoustic test and measurement. Studio Six Digitals "audio tools" is a very powerful suite of measurement software. The iPad with CCK is a USB class 2 host. Many 2ch USB audio interfaces work with iPad, as well the UMM6 USB mic from Dayton works perfectly with iPad and CCK. I use a CSL calibrated UMM6 and iPad Air with Smaart tools for measurement often when my bigger rig is unnecessary.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Impressive - thanks for the info!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Gennelle51187 said:


> yes, the iPad is a wonderful platform for acoustic test and measurement. Studio Six Digitals "audio tools" is a very powerful suite of measurement software. The iPad with CCK is a USB class 2 host. Many 2ch USB audio interfaces work with iPad, as well the UMM6 USB mic from Dayton works perfectly with iPad and CCK. I use a CSL calibrated UMM6 and iPad Air with Smaart tools for measurement often when my bigger rig is unnecessary.


I concur. I use the SMAART plugin with the SSD Audio Tools for live audio and it's really accurate.


----------

